# quickbooks printer setup



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm having trouble lately printing invoices, it always prints in landscape... My forms are setup for portrait. Anybody have this issue before?


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

You might need to look into the printer settings, and not the setting through quickbooks.

....


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

I checked the printer settings and they seem to be ok. Plus if I use microsoft word it prints ok. I even tried to send it to my other laptop and print in portrait from that one to no avail. I think it is with quickbooks,but have no idea where the problem is. Their customer support sucks too.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

wewille;1370837 said:


> I checked the printer settings and they seem to be ok. Plus if I use microsoft word it prints ok. I even tried to send it to my other laptop and print in portrait from that one to no avail. I think it is with quickbooks,but have no idea where the problem is. Their customer support sucks too.


I'm just shooting in the dark, but it's got to be the page setup then or form for the invoices.

....


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

I apreciate it white gardens, any ideas are awesome!


----------



## IDST (Nov 16, 2011)

try re-installing the printer driver in printer set up in quickbooks. I was having similar issues and that fixed it.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Fixed it, thanks jagext. Did what you said, everything is working. Thanks!


----------



## IDST (Nov 16, 2011)

Good deal. I know how friggin anoying that is. it took me three hours to figure it out


----------



## MACKTRUCK (Feb 28, 2011)

After installing the latest update on QUICKBOOKS 2009, I have been have the same printing issues with my QUICKBOOKS program.


----------



## MACKTRUCK (Feb 28, 2011)

I will try this solution out. Thanks!!


----------

